# Not directly related to snowblower but still, it's a Honda engine question :)



## Frank-Gatineau (Jan 17, 2021)

Living in Canada here, 

I want to purchase a EU2200 generator (GXR120 engine) but I can see that the model is way different in the US than in Canada. The US version has some cool features that the Canadian model doesn't have... (Bluetooth, outlet protection cap).
I tried to reach Honda Canada to see / know when / if this model would arrive here... After 3 weeks, I got a generic answer saying that there products are shown on there website (Thank you Honda !!)

Based on my research, I realized that Honda prevent there US reseller to ship to Canada. 
Also, Canadian importation rules seems to prevent us from importing generators from the US based on pollution regulations. 

But since both models feature the same engine do you think it would still be possible to get one ?
Anyone ever experienced purchasing a generator from the states and importing it via third party importation companies ?
I just want to be sure it wont get stuck at the custom...
Or did anyone went to the US, bought one and came back ?

I know this is not a generator forum but it's the closest location I could find with knowledgeable people 

Canadian model :





Ultra-Quiet 2200i™







powerequipment.honda.ca





US model :





Honda EU2200i Super Quiet Inverter Generator | Honda Generators


The Honda EU2200i super quiet inverter generator offers 2200 watts of power. Extremely quiet and fuel efficient, this portable generator is ideal for camping & RV use.




powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@tabora probably knows.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I have an older Honda 2000i, bought just before the models came out that allowed you to daisy chain them for more power. These companion models had been available in the US long before we saw them in Canada. If others here don't know the answer check out Generator Forum or other power equipment forums. Yahoo used to have a devoted 2000i forum, but I see it is gone.

Typically Canada sees a lag in new features on Honda equipment, with the exception of a few "winter" features we occasionally get here first.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

What exactly does the Bluetooth feature do for you? Remote start and stop? Seriously, how hard is it to walk the length of your extension cord to start or stop the unit? If you go to the Google play app store and read the reviews you will find mostly complaints about its functionality and apologies from Honda Honda Google Play reviews. Since there is a question of whether or not you could even get it across the border not to mention the shipping and customs costs, Is it worth the hassle? 

Now the CO detector is a feature that should be on every new generator but that seems to be lacking on all the Canadian / Canadien versions. How the lawyers haven't forced Honda's hand on that one puzzles me. 

If it were me, I would try to order the US models outlet cover through the dealers part counter and call it good.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a Ryobi with the Bluetooth built in and I love it. The Honda is probably a bit better engine wise but if you can manage to get it with the Bluetooth feature it is worth it. On the Ryobi you can monitor the run time left and shut the genny down remotely. I used this a lot while doing fundraiser fairs and similar events like Eagle Scout projects for my son’s troop. I kind of wish it had an auto start feature like I have on the genny for my camper but that one is not the inverter type and the battery starter etc. would probably make it too bulky and heavy,defeating the purpose of a tiny portable unit.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The blue tooth is for the lazy people who don't want to take the time to get up and start or shut off the generator. It also adds to the cost of the machine and has an almost 100% failure rate.
If you get your cell phone close to the running generator you will have a problem with electro-magnetic interference and mess up the computer phone signals.
Canada power is different than the USA with a lot of it running at 50 Hz instead of the USA at 60Hz and depending on where you are at, the voltage is different along with the electrical outlets and plug terminals.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The Canadian power grid runs at 60 Hz, our single phase voltage is 120/240V. Our plugs and receptacles are the same A and B style as the US.

However, for most industrial 3 phase power, we run 347/600V, where as the US runs 277/480V.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Canada power is different than the USA with a lot of it running at 50 Hz instead of the USA at 60Hz and depending on where you are at, the voltage is different along with the electrical outlets and plug terminals.


Yeah, I don't believe that's right. 60Hz everywhere in North America as far as I know.


ST1100A said:


> The blue tooth is for the lazy people who don't want to take the time to get up and start or shut off the generator.


This has been discussed on the generator forum at length. It keeps practical (not necessarily lazy) people from having to go outside in very bad, sub-zero weather to check how much fuel is left in the generator. Not a "need", but nice; like heated car seats and air conditioning. Mostly I think having my phone tell me it's time to change the oil in an extended run situation would be priceless.

*Honda My Generator App + Bluetooth® Capability*

Remote start/stop: Can start or stop the generator engine from a distance (remote starting requires electric start capability)
Remote monitoring: Displays power output level and remaining fuel level (fuel level is only for models that have a fuel sensor)
Receive notifications: Can receive error and maintenance alerts


----------



## Frank-Gatineau (Jan 17, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> What exactly does the Bluetooth feature do for you? Remote start and stop? Seriously, how hard is it to walk the length of your extension cord to start or stop the unit? If you go to the Google play app store and read the reviews you will find mostly complaints about its functionality and apologies from Honda Honda Google Play reviews. Since there is a question of whether or not you could even get it across the border not to mention the shipping and customs costs, Is it worth the hassle?
> 
> Now the CO detector is a feature that should be on every new generator but that seems to be lacking on all the Canadian / Canadien versions. How the lawyers haven't forced Honda's hand on that one puzzles me.
> 
> If it were me, I would try to order the US models outlet cover through the dealers part counter and call it good.


What I mostly like about the BT connectivity is to be able to track in the app when I need to change the oil 
On a sidenote, yes shutting the generator off remotely could be handy in some rare occasion.
But mostly, I would be pissed to buy the current canadian model and see that the newer (US) model is coming in within a few months or so . . . . Thats my points ..
And yes, 60hz/120v here


----------

